# Cityscape board - WIP



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am working on a cityscape board for our games club, the board is currently 6x4 and I have made it into modular 2x2 sections.

Our existing boards are flat and supportive so all I have to do is make the scenic terrain to go on top, here are the initial panels marked out and cut.










They all fit together in any orientation, I have to give credit to Lord of Petropolis' project for the idea of diagonal roads, as our modular terrain is on 2x2 squares I decided to stick with it and expand to fully rotatable modular terrain.

The next stage was to build up some paths, this was to hold the buildings in place (which will be on base boards to fit) when placed on the board - they also give some definition to the roads.

For this I have used cork floor boards, I will distress some of the edges as I build up the texture on the roads so that they have a ruined look.










I intend to use about a 25%/75% mix of CoD buildings cut with foamboard and have some ruined and some semi-intact buildings.
So far I have bought the basilica and manufactorium to take a look at what parts are in them - I am very pleased to see what I have avaiable and look forward to starting on the buildings - but first I need to finish the base boards.

The next stage will be to add rubble to the roads, add some texture and paint the boards. I will post pictures when there is something to look at.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks promising, I'm excited to see how this comes out.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A quick update, I have started on the details of the board.

Some roads are now cracked open, a few blast craters and ruptured roads.










I now have the materials for making my rubble piles and road surfaces so once I have finished smoothing in the raised roads so that they look like they are just bent upwards and have finished the craters then I will surface the roads and add rubble piles.

Hopefully will have another update before the weekend is over, it depends on how long I spend making Island of Blood rats.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A bit of progress in between rat painting, I have textured the T-section with rough grade sand (Which I dried in the oven). Before this I smoothed the broken up roads at the point they joined the base road - this gives the effect of the road rupturing and rising up.

The rough grade sand has a lot more large pieces in than expected, so the roads will be more covered in debris - but I am happy with the effect.




























Next step is to mix up some rubble mix and build up piles of it on the road in places, that and texture the other 5 tiles.


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks really good - can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks great, i'll be following this thread.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

For your buildings I would consider using polystyrene ceiling tiles as opposed to foamboard.

Make your wall elevation template as usual. 
Take the ceiling tile you will use for a side wall. Cut a very rough diagonal from corner to corner. Try to make this "blocky", you know like stonework. You should now have two "triangles" of polystyrene. 
Attach one of these "triangles" with bulldog clips, quick clamps or whatever you have to the template with the right angle of the "triangle" to the bottom corner of your wall template and with the textured side of the tile touching the template.
Now, poke holes through the polystyrene where you have enclosed windows or doors in your template, obviously if the opening is on your diagonal you don't need to do this bit.
If you are cutting an enclosed hole, undo the wire of a Hot Wire Cutter and pass it through the hole, then re-attach it. 
Now run the hot wire around the inside of the hole. Instant window or door.
Undo the wire and repeat as neccessary.

I find that where walls are going to join each other it is best to run the Hot Wire Cutter down the polystyrene while it is still attached to the template and create a 45 degree angle. When you fix them together it looks a lot better than overlapping them. This will also mean that when assembled the textured sides of the tiles will form the outer walls of your ruins. 

Now but two walls up to each other and use tile adhesive liberally down the join. Add a floor or two at this point. The floors make the building much sturdier.

Adding floors is a cinch. Cut a right angle triangle again, Measure the height of the floor on the wall and glue the floor into place.
I usually add small offcuts of polystyrene where the underneath of the floor adjoins the wall as a strenghthening batten. They're pretty much invisible seeing as your viewpoint will normally be from above.

All the rest of the offcuts make for terrific mounds of debris.

Now seal the polystyrene with PVA.

Don't use spray paint unless you've sealed the polystyrene! It will melt!


I hope that you find this of use. Cheers for sticking with it.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice ideas, I will try some out on a few buildings.

My first building is half made and looks just how I wanted the city to pan out, I will hopefully be getting more PVA glue tonite for a weekend of tile texturing.

If I can cut straight then I will also make up the blanks for the bases to the buildings - having made one building so far I have seen how flimsy they are without a solid base - so wont even mock them up before I have cut the boads.

If all goes to plan I will have some pictures up later today or tommorow of the mess I have made of our lounge - If not then I have been killed by my wife.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

oh noes!!! hes been dead!!! XD jk

Looks good so far, i expct its gonna look good so +rep in advance and more after your done!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A few pics to prove I am doing something, there has been a lot of progress since last night when these pics were taken:








[The mess]

Edit: the section in the bottom left has some rubble piles built, I will give a tutorial on making these as I have found a simple and effective technique which seems to make very pleasing results









[The sand I have been cooking in the oven to dry out]









[A building WIP checking how the roads look when surrounded]

More updates later before I go out for the evening...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Finishing up and clearing up sadly took priority this weekend over taking pictures, I have made a whole load of progress and am at the stage of spraying everything black and then drybrushing.

I will try to get time to spread them out on the floor this week and take some more WIP photos.

I have also cut all of the base boards for the buildings - this was actually the messiest part - wood dust everywhere.


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

well now. At last I found your thread.. hehe. Your work seems really promising. The texture on the roads is made so realistic. What I may suggest, is to make a higher level, with styrofoam, and then break it, so that to make some sewers e.t.c. (I'd do the same if the city I make right now, was static). Waiting to see more of this project!!!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I started on the drybrushing for the roads, this is taking way more time than I had ever imagined - but also looks better than I had ever hoped.

A few WIP shots of the road I started, much more work to do on this and some detailing both painting and other details. I have found some suitable plastic with which to make shattered glass as I thought this would certainly be littering the streets.

Other details to come, and of course the endless drybrushing, and then maybe even some buildings


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent results so far. I really must get back into my scenary making, but so few games at home make it seem pointless.

But back to your progress. The paint job and the water look really effective. I missed where you painted the water. How did you do it? Its very effective. Cant wait to see the whole street layout painted.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

The water was just a scorched brown coat, then bestial brown drybrushing (not for texture but to get a varied patchy look) then some dark angels green drubrush to give the effect of algal growth.
I intend to use some 'ardcoat to give it a wattery look then maybe add some inks to the wet 'ardcoat for an oily sheen.

The rest is all drybrush work, I can see a lot of paint being used and hours of tv being watched while I do it


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

So here are some pics of the first road section completed (bar some tidying up of the black paint on the building region)

I have finished drybrushing it and painted the pipes in the cracked road, I also ardcoated the stagnant water.




























All except the special tile (imperial building one to be made later) are sprayed black, so next up will be another dybrushed road - hopefully I will finish a tile tommorow night.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like how the road rises up out of the street and the polluted puddle is excellent (+rep). I took a look at the thread that gave you the inspiration for the diagonal roads and I think you are doing a sterling job of making your own version here. Look forward to seeing more for my own inspiration. I will follow this.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks piemaster, I was pleased with the effect, part way through I wasnt sure but after the spray paint it made it come together.

Work today and last night was mostly on getting some shells of buildings together so we can try the board out at our games club on Sunday.

The gaps left are for CoD pieces once I have gone out and bought the kits, they will also be much more detailed once finished but I am happy with the general layout of each building.

One has a huge hole through which will be made to look like a large orbital lance weapon has blasted it, the other has two large cracks through it.

There is also a town square piece which will have a gothic fountain, and a few smaller rubble pieces (not pictured) to give some low cover.

Tommorow is a club day so I will not get much done - but will get a chance to test out how the cover from each building plays out, I will also get some feedback from those who will eventually be using the terrain set.


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great job so far. I really like the cracked road with the polluted mud. I missed the process you used for painting the roads, What colors did you layer? I really like the effect. +rep


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Deimos thanks for the the comments, I will be trying to document a few of the techniques I have used, first I want to repeat the process on a few pieces of the terrain to perfect it and get a better idea of exactly what I am doing.

If there are any other bits of the terrain modelling anyone would like instructions on then please do ask - once completed I would like to have not only the WIP photos and the final finsihed shots but a few tutorials on making similar terrain.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work ... I like the table alot.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lookin good so far and i'll be watchin then rep+


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words, I have been spending more time drybrushing, I am waiting for materials to get on with the buildings.

The cross roads is now complete:




























Working on the T piece next, about a quarter done before I got drybrush crazy (like stir crazy) and had to move away from the table.


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice table coming along, waiting eagerly for your tutorials so i can start a board like this! 

quick question: where did you buy the paints for your board, im very much doubting citadel as no-one has that kind of money!! 

have some rep


----------



## Half-Pint (Feb 21, 2010)

Seriously looking amazing now eric, cant wait to have a game and do a battle report worthy of this table!!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

sanguinius noob said:


> im very much doubting citadel as no-one has that kind of money!!


I tried out some cheap acrylics, but in the end they just didnt cut it, I have used up almost a pot of grey in all 2.25 tiles, as its drybrushing I get good coverage - but yes it's going to cost a fortune in paint by the end, I may switch to valejo if it starts to add up.

For the black undercoat I used Wicks matt black spray paint, its about £6.50 a can and two completely covered all six boards with plenty to spare for the buildings.

In all honest after the effort I have had to put into getting the boards looking right I am prepared to pay for the paint 

I should put together the first few tutorials this weekend as I am working on some ruins which will require rubble piles.


----------



## Enticles (Nov 18, 2009)

wish i could game on that table with you eric! 

shaping up to be a fantastic city board!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Enticles said:


> wish i could game on that table with you eric!
> 
> shaping up to be a fantastic city board!


Just tell your lady in a forceful man-way that you are both moving back to England because you have seen the error of your ways 

We miss our Tau punchbags :drinks:


----------



## Fullmetalboon (Oct 9, 2010)

*Game board.*

yeah its looking good it was very nice to play on it  be even better when there are 2 fully painted armies i really should crack on with my painting hehe.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

This is coming along great. Cant wait to see more of the buildings.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

The kits have turned up, and an hour later:










Now to start fitting them to buildings


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dude i don't mean to be mean but your keyboard is bogging. Spend £5 for a new one or get a cloth.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> Dude i don't mean to be mean but your keyboard is bogging. Spend £5 for a new one or get a cloth.


I can answer that one, I think he poured Red Wine on it, Im supposed to be getting him a new one but keep forgeting :read:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Side note: it was indeed red wine on the keyboard and Gog has now furnished me with a nice new one - and all the keys work first time now!

Progress note: having finally finished insulating my loft I am back on the CoD board, the initial mess of tools and bits says it all:










the progress after the day of work:










And some streets eye views, bear in mind that none of these buildings is even close to finished - I am getting them to a useable standard first so we can use the board - then will detail them all properly.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking sick man.. having worked with foamcore i give you mad props for doing all of those f**kin windows.. thats mental dude +rep definatly


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

looking top notch! i am very jealous you have such a board. + rep///// need to spread it round haha


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

really nice work, I wish I had a workspace like yours:so_happy:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Al3X said:


> really nice work, I wish I had a workspace like yours:so_happy:


I am sure my wife doesn't wish I had it, it's our front room - I hav occupied it as I need to get this board finished for our games club.

I should be finishing the buildings shells this week, then its rubble adding time - which takes a while to complete and dry.

I still havent fully decided on how I am going to detail the buildings, but that is to come too - watch this space I guess


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing your buildings shells finished, I'm sure they will be incredible


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Been following this via email. Good work. I hope this message helps you in your task. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Very cool looking indeed, will be awesome once it`s completed.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

awesome board man, much respect. i have some buildings made up myself, not this many, but keep finding other things to do other than paint them. One day...

+rep

Rev


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome stuff man, here, have a rep.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work on the board, i would never have the time to do that


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

That is heavy quality. Great work, I'm cheering you along! Keep posting pics!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Threadomancy...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

WinZip said:


> Nice work on the board, i would never have the time to do that


And that was exactly why it was put on hold 

But I am back on this now, I intend to spend some time this week making up molds for facing up the buildings, if I can get some successful casts I will take some pics - if not then I will work on them until I do and then post something - in two weeks time we have a game with this board, so will post shots of the game using it too


----------



## johnmassive (Oct 20, 2010)

we are waiting.... :wink:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Carry on. Good to hear this has been revived. Your attention to detail is excellent.


----------



## Takana77 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is looking excellent! Like others have mentioned, this is the kind of stuff that gets the rest of us thinking about terrain. Having done so myself since back in my HO/N scale train days and when I used to build fully detailed models for architecture (been like 10years since last model I've built sadly always fun to do).

Anyways heres some rep to feed to the rep monster hehe.

Keep up the good work and keep posting more pics :victory:

Tak


----------

